# Brass guide bushings , how tight should the back ring be ?



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys I was trying to make a template yesterday and I have an adaptor for my Festool router so now I can use those brass guide bushings , but I only tightened that brass ring that threads from in behind as tight as I could get it with my fingers and it backed off during use .
That brass ring does have a knurled perimeter so it lead me to believe it was supposed to be hand tightened . But I got out my channel locks and gave it an extra bit of a turn so it didn't happen a second time .
I was quite careful as I believe it would take next to nothing to elongate the ring under pressure with channel locks


----------



## Andy Bardowell (Apr 23, 2009)

Strange I've only ever had to hand tighten but it depends on how much room you have to get your hand in there and of course how much strength you have in your hands. A senior for example may have more difficulty but if you proceed with small turns as you said you should be ok 1/8ths perhaps.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Hard to measure, probably 3-5 inch-pounds.
But before routing test it against a high friction edge.
Back and forth; it must not loosen. You're wise to be concerned.
Lose a ring under power and there will be adversity.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I put finger tight, but I have strong hands & fingers.:stop:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tvman44 said:


> I put finger tight, but I have strong hands & fingers.:stop:


I'm a wuss ,explains everything lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Andy Bardowell said:


> Strange I've only ever had to hand tighten but it depends on how much room you have to get your hand in there and of course how much strength you have in your hands. A senior for example may have more difficulty but if you proceed with small turns as you said you should be ok 1/8ths perhaps.


Andy that's pretty much what I did . Just gave it that extra little turn as I suspected it was only supposed to be hand tight


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Have you ever had your template guide bushing vibrate loose while in the middle of a cut? With this new spring washer you won't have to worry about loosening bushings ever again. The 1- 3/16" O.D spring washer provides the perfect amount of resistance against the locking nut to keep your template guide bushing firmly locked in place.

Peachtree sells them


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Semipro said:


> Have you ever had your template guide bushing vibrate loose while in the middle of a cut? With this new spring washer you won't have to worry about loosening bushings ever again. The 1- 3/16" O.D spring washer provides the perfect amount of resistance against the locking nut to keep your template guide bushing firmly locked in place.
> 
> Peachtree sells them


Thanks John I'll look into that .
It's funny as even though I gave the collar a small extra twist I managed to break it loose with my hands


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

As a 'senior', I admit I only ever hand tighten my brass rings.

The only time I have had one come loose was when I plunged the collet too far and it unwound the bushing.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Also thought that feed direction may affect the locking.

Feed the correct way and the bushing is tightened, feed the wrong way and the bushing may come loose....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> As a 'senior', I admit I only ever hand tighten my brass rings.
> 
> The only time I have had one come loose was when I plunged the collet too far and it unwound the bushing.


James you called it as that's when it happened .My router was totally jammed and the collet was in fact stuck in the guide bushing . Could not get it to come un plunged at the time and as was I'm examining the problem I could see that the collet was in there tight .
I dam near threw the router in the alley but luckily got ahold of myself in time .


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

haha, if you want to throw the Festool away, throw it far enough for me to catch it.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> haha, if you want to throw the Festool away, throw it far enough for me to catch it.....


lol , Australia is a long ways away and have bad rotators


----------

